# pen/pencil cup



## DavePowers (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is a cup I made Sunday. Found it on woodworker journal website.
It is made of cherry with LSO finish.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice Job, Dave and I like the wood.  Was it difficult hollowing the inside?


----------



## DavePowers (Jan 1, 2007)

I have not been turning very long. I have made a few pens that I have posted on here. I am trying small project to learn how to make different cuts. 

It said to use a 1 1/2 spade bit. It took about the same time to drill the hole as it did to turn and sand. Had to go very slow.

Dave


----------



## bnoles (Jan 1, 2007)

Dave,

For someone that has not been turning long, you have done an excellent job on the cup.  The form and finish are perfect!  That project has a lot of class.

I need to try one of those.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 2, 2007)

Really nice work!


----------



## Woodnknots (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice job! I like the shape, I may have to borrow that.

In the future you might want to try a forstner bit instead.  I use them on all my vases and pen/pencil holders.  I've tried spade bits before, and the cut is cleaner and easier with a forstner.  You just have to back out and clear the waste often to keep the bit from getting so hot that it goes dull on you.  I like to use a bit of WD 40 as a lubricant.  Spray it on every time you pull the bit out to clear the waste.


----------



## DavePowers (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks woodknots I will try the forstners bit.

Dave


----------



## bradh (Jan 3, 2007)

I like it, simple to make, yet very nice looking. Great job!
Brad


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 3, 2007)

You may want to check out some of the videos on boxes.  Richard Raffan does one that's on netflix, that's pretty good.  He's really fast, but he shows how to do it with turning tools and a smaller drill.  It takes him about 10 seconds to scoop it out.  It would probably take me about 20 minutes.  

Anyway, that's a nice job and the colors are fantastic.
Rob


----------



## larrystephens (Jan 4, 2007)

Good work!


----------

